# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Вложенные классы в С++

## lucas

пишу прогу в билдере 6. использую 3 класса примерно так:
Unit2.h
class1
{
    class2;
    function(class3);
}

Unit3.h
class2
{
    function(class3);
}

Unit4.h
{
    class1;
    class2;
}

как мне сделать чтобы все классы видели друг друга без multideclaration.
в каждом .cpp прописываю инклудом все остальные .h. не помогает

----------


## Delta

> пишу прогу в билдере 6. использую 3 класса примерно так:
> Unit2.h
> class1
> {
>     class2;
>     function(class3);
> }
> 
> Unit3.h
> ...


...просто вынеси все классы в один общий модуль... :)

----------

